# Triple BOA 2015



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ziel said:


> Hello all, i'm looking for triple BOA boots.
> 
> I love boa and i already experimented this system on double boa.
> No, i don't want laces
> ...


32 Focus Boas have triple zone boa lacing. They are on the stiffer side iirc.


----------



## Ziel (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you Radiomuse210.
But I didn't found a review of this boots, with an explanation about the third boa. 
Do you know where I can find a good review ? 
Thank you for your help


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Ride Trident


----------



## Ziel (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah they seem good....! 
Thank you kosmoz


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought the Ride Tridents last year.
Very happy with them so far!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ziel said:


> Hello all, i'm looking for triple BOA boots.
> 
> I love boa and i already experimented this system on double boa.
> No, i don't want laces
> ...


Holding out for Quin-BOA...:hairy:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Holding out for Quin-BOA...:hairy:


Ah, the ultimate in customization!
Tighten each cross lace to your desired tightness for each.
Sweet!:jumping1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

In Case of BOA malfunction. 

Zipper in the rear of boot.... :deadhorse:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ziel said:


> Thank you Radiomuse210.
> But I didn't found a review of this boots, with an explanation about the third boa.
> Do you know where I can find a good review ?
> Thank you for your help


Ah damn you know what? I think I'm mistaken. It's a triple zonal lacing system, which I took to mean triple boa. It's dual boa with a separate lacing system for the liner, which I don't believe is boa, but like pull laces. I _think_ this is what it means. Sorry about that. 


Edit: I'm very confused. This is taken from the description of the 2011 model, but on other models it says dual boa. "Unbelievably customizable fit and improved ankle support make the Thirty Two Men's Focus Boa Snowboard Boots a perfect fit for performance minded riders wanting a comfortable versatile boot. The Triple Zone Boa lacing system uses two adjustment reels and will hold your foot with firm even pressure that doesn't pinch and allows separate forefoot, ankle and cuff tightening in seconds. An inner ankle harness will insure you stay locked in place when torqueing through turns and landing big airs."

So I don't know. How does two reels equal triple zone boa? I guess it means one tightens the cuff and the other tightens the forefoot and ankle?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Holding out for Quin-BOA...:hairy:


Penta BOA is where it will be at. One BOA per toe is the only way to get the proper tightness for the pinky toe.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

To the OP, Thraxis is good stiff boot that I found very comfortable, but as with all boots YMMV.

I'm conflicted on boa, let alone triple boa. Once you get comfortable with it you can get the boot to a good consistent fit with no loosening during the day. However I have blown multiple laces/cables during this past season, and while they're not difficult to replace it does get very annoying.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Peyto said:


> To the OP, Thraxis is good stiff boot that I found very comfortable, but as with all boots YMMV.
> 
> I'm conflicted on boa, let alone triple boa. Once you get comfortable with it you can get the boot to a good consistent fit with no loosening during the day. However I have blown multiple laces/cables during this past season, and while they're not difficult to replace it does get very annoying.


I'm on my second pair of Boa boots, first pair was single, this pair is dual - haven't blown a cable yet. And my first pair lasted about 3 seasons before they were just too packed out and uncomfortable to wear. Then I went with speed laces, which I was always concerned with all the pulling that something would break. They never did, but I found adjusting them on the slope a bit more time consuming than I liked. Had to take off my gloves, open the tabs, pull the laces from the pockets, loosen the laces, tighten them up, make sure they are good (if not, pull em out and tighten again), then put the tabs back in, wrap up the laces, and back in the pockets. Boas I can just pop open the reel, snap it back in, turn, and go - don't need to take off gloves or anything. That's getting a little nit-picky I'll admit - overall it was fine, although I feel like Boas loosen less. Hopefully I won't encounter any cable snaps anytime soon though.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Trident and Thraxis are the only ones, and Trident are much better. I have a pair of both (2013 thraxis, 2015 trident).


----------



## Ziel (Oct 24, 2014)

Radiomuse210 I have the same confusion as you have about the boots description. 
I also have the same feeling as you about boa, it is more easy to adjust with gloves. 

Thank you jtg for your experience, I hesitate between both (tThraxis and Trident). 
I have to try both to see what fits better for me. 
Does the two have the same boa usage ? 
Is the thrid boa usefull to lock the foot ? 
In what are the trident better ? 

Thank you, 
Ziel


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Reasons that Trident are better in my opinion:

-Articulated ankle, doesn't deform the shell when you flex forward
-Full separation between upper and lower BOA (Thraxis meets in the middle, so not as adjustable independently)
-Wrap-around liner

Fit will depend on the foot of course, but aside from fit, Trident have those features as advantages over Thraxis. If it doesn't fit you well, none of that matters.


----------



## Ziel (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your experience, the trident looks better ! 
I'm going to try Thraxis and Trident, and tell you my feelings, 
Ziel


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

jtg said:


> Reasons that Trident are better in my opinion:
> 
> -Articulated ankle, doesn't deform the shell when you flex forward
> -Full separation between upper and lower BOA (Thraxis meets in the middle, so not as adjustable independently)
> ...


Curious about what you mean by full separation between upper and lower? Looks to be the exact same thing on both boots where there is a separate cable for each. 

One thing I look for in boots that ruled out a lot of other options is vibram. Found it makes a difference for any hiking, especially on bootpacked areas around resort gates. 

When I was in the market the Ride Insano was the other boot I was considering, and although both fit me well and seemed like solid boots, the vibram put the thraxis over the top for me. But again, none of the features either boot offers matters if it doesn't fit your feet well, so take your time and try a bunch on.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Peyto said:


> Curious about what you mean by full separation between upper and lower? Looks to be the exact same thing on both boots where there is a separate cable for each.
> 
> One thing I look for in boots that ruled out a lot of other options is vibram. Found it makes a difference for any hiking, especially on bootpacked areas around resort gates.
> 
> When I was in the market the Ride Insano was the other boot I was considering, and although both fit me well and seemed like solid boots, the vibram put the thraxis over the top for me. But again, none of the features either boot offers matters if it doesn't fit your feet well, so take your time and try a bunch on.


On the thraxis, the instep area where both cables meet, share the same clips on the sides. So if you crank down on the upper Boa, you'll be putting some pressure in that corner. See attached pic, the red arrow points to the cable for the TOP portion, but it's going to apply pressure down into the corner.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> I bought the Ride Tridents last year.
> Very happy with them so far!


I might have to look into a pair of those, they look awesome :jumping1:


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

On the Trident, these are fully separated. You can crank down the upper and not put pressure on that area. See attached pic.

Not a huge deal but the top of the foot can be sensitive and a lot of blood flows through there, so if it isn't fitting nicely, some might want the bottom more loose.

The other big advantage is the articulation. Thraxis appears to be articulated, but it isn't, and those plastic clips on the sides where the boa cables go through are right where the boot needs to flex. It can't really flex because those plastic bits are in the way, so they end up pushing the tongue down and deforming the shell.

On the Trident, the shell is actually fully separated at the cuff, allowing the top and bottom to flex independently.

Thraxis is still a good boot, but I feel like these refinements were a substantial improvement and those particular things caused me to have problem spots on the Thraxis the last couple years. But I have weird feet, so it might not be an issue.

Tridents are also noticeably lighter. Not sure if that is good or bad. Seems good, but hopefully it doesn't mean they cheaped out.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Right on, great explanation. I was just changing a lace on my boots so was curious about it.


----------



## Ziel (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you for the pictures jtg, very usefull for me, I prefer the trident boots !


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I feel like there was a post not to long ago about this and someone was talking about a Flow triple boa boot that they used. maybe try a search and see if you can find that thread.


----------



## Ziel (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah I heard about a FLOW triple boa but I didn't find what it was ... I'm going to look to find the thread, thank you Taco


----------



## capitalboarder (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone try the DC Travis Rice triple-BOA boot?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ziel said:


> Yeah I heard about a FLOW triple boa but I didn't find what it was ... I'm going to look to find the thread, thank you Taco





capitalboarder said:


> Anyone try the DC Travis Rice triple-BOA boot?


Are you guys sure? No Triple BOA boots from DC or Flow that I know of.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I could have sworn I heard someone talking about a flow triple boa but I looked at their website and don't see any. I guess I was mistaken.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

capitalboarder said:


> Anyone try the DC Travis Rice triple-BOA boot?



The T Rice aren't triple boa as noted by Triple8Sol. They use the Boa Focus system that does have some upper and lower separation, but the one boa focuses more on sucking your heel back into pocket and holding it there. It works quite well IME, worlds better than speed laces.

I had last years model and just bought the 2015's. I was going to post up a run down with some photos last night but didn't get around to it. Either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## capitalboarder (Dec 5, 2014)

Triple8Sol said:


> Are you guys sure? No Triple BOA boots from DC or Flow that I know of.


My bad, the T Rice has dual-BOA, not triple.



destroy said:


> The T Rice aren't triple boa as noted by Triple8Sol. They use the Boa Focus system that does have some upper and lower separation, but the one boa focuses more on sucking your heel back into pocket and holding it there. It works quite well IME, worlds better than speed laces.
> 
> I had last years model and just bought the 2015's. I was going to post up a run down with some photos last night but didn't get around to it. Either tonight or tomorrow.


That all sounds pretty good. Nice, looking forward to hearing that.


----------

